# Batch: / Mehrfachwahl - IP Tools



## PhoenixDH (23. Januar 2005)

Ich bin völliger  im Thema Batch, wenns um mehr als 2 Befehle und Auswahlen geht !

Da ich mit meinem Laptop öfters mal Verbindungsprobleme mit meinem WLan Router habe habe ich gedacht schreibste mal ne Batch, die beim Start die ipconfig anzeigen soll und bei Auswahl 1 ein release und bei Auswahl 2 ein renew macht !

Leider habe ich keinen Plan wie ich das machen soll !

Wie mache ich eine Leerzeile bei der Ausgabe ?

Das habe ich bis jetzt:

```
@echo off
ipconfig
PAUSE
```


----------



## MCIglo (26. Januar 2005)

Leerzeile: 

```
echo.
```


----------



## PhReAkAzOiD (7. Februar 2005)

*PC an die Macht*

Habe im Moment keinen Plan wie du das mit der Mehrfachauswahl anstellst...aber das kriege ich noch raus!
Kann dir zur Zeit dies hier anbieten:


```
@echo off
	
:ConnectionTest

	echo Verbindungstest...
	echo.

	ping www.google.de | find "TTL="
	if errorlevel 1 goto :NoConnection

:Connected

	echo Verbindung OK!
	echo.

	ipconfig /release

	goto :EOF

:NoConnection

	echo Keine Verbindung!
	echo.

	ipconfig /renew

:EOF
```

Der Code testet ob http://www.google.de (kannst natürlich auch was anderes nehmen) gepingt werden kann. Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist (errorlevel = 1) dann ipconfig /renew. Ist alles ok, dann ipconfig /release.
Fall du dass mit der Merfachauswahl hingekriegt hast, poste es biete hier!


----------

